

Ask HN: New site to help with "where to go for dinner?" - epcornell

Cooked up Eatbite (http://www.eatbite.com) to help me decide on "where to go for dinner / what to order."  Taking a slightly different approach than Yelp, Zagats, etc in focusing only on pictures of food.  NYC-only for now, but I'd be interested to hear any suggestions and ideas!  Obviously an early prototype...
======
buckpost
Nice photos but where's the information about the restaurants? Until you add
that, it's pretty but not useful.

~~~
epcornell
buckpost -- great point. the site's actually all about providing restaurant
info (i.e. when you click "bite"). however, I have it as a feature that's only
enabled after you've signed up... my bad for not making this apparent.

------
fbbwsa
like the idea.

i'm definitely a believer that the "restaurant/food reviews" space is
underdeveloped. Yelp and Citysearch have great reach, but I feel like its not
giving me what I want.

Check out: <http://www.dishola.com/>

